# 6 month puppy blues



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

I am posting on here in the hope that someone will have felt as I do, and can tell me that things will get better, as I'm really not enjoying Alfie at the moment, and am feeling so guilty about it. I dread each day, everything feels like a battle and I just feel on constant high alert, and am permanenntlly on edge as I await Alfie's next misdemeanor. The only time I feel I can relax with him is when we're out on the park and he's running free. He's well socialized with both the owners we meet and other dogs, and is a very playful pup at every opportunity. Everyone fusses over him. He is a very cute pup.

At home, especially in the evenings, when I envisaged Alfie would be curled up at my feet, he's constantly on the lookout for trouble. The last two days he has sneaked upstairs and done a poo on both my bedroom carpet and my son's, despite having full access to the garden (the door has been left open in the warm weather), and being fully house trained.



He destroys the edges of rugs, my bottom stair carpet is frayed, and he's now started on my skirting boards! I try to divert Alfie onto his own toys of a similar texture, but he has his own ideas and is very persistent.

In addition to this Alfie has his guarding issues, and, although I manage this by making sure he eats in peace and his bowl is removed immediately after he has eaten, I still feel wary of him, as he did once lunge at my ankle when I inadvertently strayed too close to his bowl.

He is very stubborn when it comes to bed time, and where he would once come into the kitchen for a treat, he soon got wise to that. He then came trotting along if I put his lead on, but he got wise to that ploy too. So I feel I have no tricks left up my sleeve. I can't pick Alfie up as he'd growl at me, so I now have to put his lead on and pull him along, which I don't like to do. 

I am tired of battling with him and am feeling wholly inadequate and a hopeless dog owner, so much so that I have guiltily considered having Alfie rehomed, as the thought of another 15 years of this depresses me.

Alfie is having his op on Monday. I'm wondering if a lot of his problems are down to him having reached sexual maturity. He's been having a lot of erections recently (really embarrassing when he rolls over in play on the park and exposes himself!). Maybe he's in a heightened state of arousal which is making him crazy? Will having him neutered sort that out and calm him down? I'm at my wit's end. Christine and Alfie x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the adolescent stage. I went through those same feelings with Aimee Jane. There were moments when all I wanted to do was put her in a crate and leave her there (didn't happen, she screamed at me the moment I tried.)

Be patient, it will get better. I'm sorry you are feeling this way.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It will get better. You are at what I think is universally acknowledged to be the worst part of dog ownership. He is no longer cute enough to get a pass on all the puppy behaviour and not adult enough yet to be settled with his own hormones. The op will help, so will some time devoted to your relationship with him, more training, more outings, agility...etc...

Good for you for lamenting here, I just lurked all those nights when I wanted to rehome Rufus (and there were many).


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Just a question from someone with a puppy who's teething and can be a bit of a pain.

Has Alfie always been boisterous? And how often did he poo in the house when he was a bit younger?

Walter has never pooped inside and his potty training went much quicker than I expected it to. I'm not too bothered by some of his puppy behaviors but my girlfriend has much less tolerance to it and I'm worried that, if/when he regresses a bit in a few months time, it's going to be difficult for her. A couple of new teeth popped through a few days ago and the freezer is stocked with cold carrots, kongs, bones etc but there must be something way more soothing about fingers and wrists when he can get them.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It sounds like you're in the middle of adolescence! He will get better, but it will take patience! His op may make some difference, but I know others have found it doesn't. 

Do you take him to training sessions at a local dog training facility? They're often good for advice, as well as teaching general obedience. 

Does he have a kong? Maybe you could freeze some peanut butter or chicken stock in a kong and occupy him with that for a while in the evenings. Maybe teach him a fetch command too so you can spend your evenings bringing toys to and fro! 

He will calm down and you will have nice evenings with him curled up asleep... It just may take a while!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I feel for you Alfiemorton - right now Barney could disappear and I wouldn't mind. I'm led to believe these things get better... 😕


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I feel for you Alfiemorton - right now Barney could disappear and I wouldn't mind. I'm led to believe these things get better... 😕


Trust me Lou, if he disappeared you would seriously miss him, why who else would chew on your legs


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

No really, he's ready to go back where he came from! I'm dreading the teenage stage that Alfiemorton talks of!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

But they're not all the same Lou, I don't remember molly ever doing things that bad and those that have , have come out the other side. 
Stick with it and I'm sure you'll be more than pleased with barney , you'll have yourself one lovely dog x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't want to hijack this thread with my problems so will reply on my updated earlier moaning thread!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

But they're not all the same Lou, I don't remember molly ever doing things that bad and those that have , have come out the other side. 
Stick with it and I'm sure you'll be more than pleased with barney , you'll have yourself one lovely dog x


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you Fairlie, Lottie and Lou for your replies. Lou, I feel for you too. Fairlie, it is good to hear from someone who has felt this way and has come through the other side. Lottie, I am going to have a trainer come to my house, as that seems to be the source of conflict. Outside the home environment he is as good as gold. Having said all these things about Alfie, he has been much calmer. Maybe it has helped me to vent my feelings on here, and I am feeling a bit more relaxed... Christine and Alfie x


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I have similar moments with Barney (7mths). It can swing from joy to despair! From what I've read adolescents can last from 7 - 15 mths. Dog trainer said around 2yrs he will calm and we'd see Barney's true character! I think he is always going to be a lively, spirited chap but hopefully without the less desirable, peeing, constant barking for attention and of late adolescent growly, nippy behaviour! There have been many moments I think I am crazy for bringing this extra stress/work into our home, but immediately feel guilty when he greets me with his Beyonce bum shake, or quivering paws when anticipating a game of fetch or Go find treats. Hang in there - he'll come good


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I feel for you. I had dogs when I was a kid but don't remember the "puppy/teenager" stage. Well when we got Piper, she was a hand full. Hubby took on the role of "Alfa". She would always "chew" on my hands or just go "poop" in the middle of the room. This is while we where trying to potty train her. It was frustrating. She always used me as her chew toy. Not as much on hubby. 

She did grow out of it, thank god. But it does get better. Now Piper doesn't "chew" on me any more or poop in the middle of the room. She fully potty trained now... And a great dog. It does get better.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

adolescence... either it hasn't started yet or she just went from perfect puppy to perfect adult.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Adolescent hormones are probably making him an extra crazypoo! Bear was also like this at 6 months and it drove me crazy. He is almost 10 months now and even though he is still an adolescent, it has gotten MUCH better. He is much better at communicating with us now (and us communicating with him), no accidents, and no more teething on our hands and feet. Neutering did seem to help a bit with the accidents, but the personality change didn't happen for us after neutering. He does seem to be getting more laid back day by day. What helped the most for us is just tiring him out as much as possible. Usually he would have half hour walk in the morning and one hour off leash at the dog park in the evening. On weekends he is off leash with us in the country, swimming and chasing ATV's all day, so he just wants to cuddle and nap when we're inside.


----------



## winnie the poo (Jul 30, 2015)

So glad to read that l am not the only one who has these type of feelings my puppy is 19 weeks old and is getting worse. Jumping up biting and nippng and has now started (after almost being clean ) weeing and pooing just anywhere she feels.... Help Please, what am l doing wrong.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

My Honey is just coming up to six months and does chew constantly and does jump at my legs and nip my ankles, which is awful. I am also worried about potty training. I just think she has cracked it - then I have a day like yesterday: one poop upstairs on landing; two poops in the dining area of kitchen + couple of puddles!! She always uses puppy pads at night, but as we are guilty of early nights and late mornings, I don't expect anything else! 
I can empathise with you alfiemorton, although I cannot resist Honey's cuteness and she is very cuddly most of the time.


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Two weeks, one op and a home visit from an excellent dog trainer later and things are much improved - apart from the pooing and weeing indoors in a hitherto house trained pup!! My trainer said that it's a common adolescent blip... ...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Life for puppies and children seems to be made up of one 'stage' after another!

With dogs I really think that the best thing is when you enjoy them and you know they love you more than anything else... as new puppy owners we are often too stressed particularly when juggling hyper puppies and family life. Nobody gets it right all of the time, but thankfully dogs are amazingly forgiving and it is always possible to make amends and move on. It takes very little to get their tails wagging again.

I know I go on and on about how important training is - and how important it is to praise good behaviour (rather than just being relieved that it is not bad behaviour!!!) but it really is!
Check out Kikopup or another You tube dog trainer that appeals to you and be inspired to do some training, get a clicker and have fun with your pups. Going to classes is also good because that is time that you put aside and dedicate to spending time with your pup - but the more you do the better it is!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAS2QMkLvw


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Adolescence is no fun. I think it's one of the more frustrating times because you feel that all that hard work is paying off (no accidents, good recall, learning some bite inhibition) and then it seems to come back with a vengeance. Other than the first hour Lexi and Beemer was home, they've never had a poop accident in the house until about 6 months. And then it was crazy because we were outside when Lexi or Beemer (not sure which) used the doggie door to come inside and took a poop right by the door. I wasn't expecting it because we had been outside and wham! I stepped in it. And the pee accidents too. The frustration is palpable. But what I'd done is mistaken my consistency for theirs. Once I thought they'd gotten it, I dropped the ball on making sure to take them out when I knew it's the time for them to pee/poop. Making sure they go before we come in. Keeping an eye on them for signs. It's the same as human adolescence, they are pushing boundaries but need a gentle and consistent reminder of what is and what isn't acceptable. I upped the training, went back to praising like a loon for every time they do their business outside, and made adjustments knowing when they need to go out. Go back to being vigilant for a couple of tracks and that seems to do the trick. And know, it's just one of those stages you and your poo goes through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

